# Vaping



## gnappi (Dec 27, 2019)

My son just recently got a "non specific" pneumonia from vaping and very nearly lost his life. I thought he had a flu, but If not for a $15 pulse oximeter I have which showed his blood oxygen crashing and a drive to the ER and over two weeks in the hospital he pulled through. 

Three days after he got out another local 20 something died of the same stuff. 

If you vape, consider this... it's not ALWAYS someone else that winds up in the morgue.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm glad this turned out OK for your son. 

What is happening with these vape things is just crazy. What one might think should be a good alternative to cigarettes is turning into a really bad and even potentially deadly thing.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah... but like I told my son when he started... YOU'RE INHALING OIL!!! OIL FOR CRYINN OUT LOUD, WHERE DOES THAT OIL GO? 
Well it sinks to the bottom of the lungs, as your lungs fill, your blood ox level goes down. He was no more than a day away from the morgue.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the warning. Hopefully it will save someone else from the injury.

Glad your son pulled thru.

It's amazing what stuff humans do to themselves.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 28, 2019)

Quit smoking, (cold turkey), four years ago, now. At that time, vaping was really catching on pretty heavy, but somehow, I knew it wasn't a good thing. I couldn't help but think, Asbestos was a wonder material too, but look what we learned about it. Tobacco was too, for that matter.
Maybe I give too much credit to our younger generation, but as much as one hears on the news, you would think the stuff would generate no interest. But then, I do have the benefit of 62 years of experience and memories.

Lumping things together that were _supposed_ to be good, but turned out not;
Lithium batteries
Chinese made dog and cat food
Lead paint on Chinese manufactured Boy Scout merit badges
"Driverless" cars, (jury still out)
Drones
Ethanol fuels

And I still can't fathom anyone with half a brain left, that will ingest Meth, knowing what's put into it during the cooking process.

(Rant mode off).....Roger


----------



## gnappi (Dec 28, 2019)

Roger,if you've seen the movie "Idiocracy" you will see where I honestly think we're headed. 

School zones? Good idea, now kids walk across streets texting never considering a driver may be texting also, or have their brakes fail, or hydroplane... speed bumps, 4 way stop signs, traffic light cameras, passive law enforcement attempts... The government is on a course to protect idiots from themselves 

Remember drivers only need pass with a 70, no remedial study and re-test to make sure 100% of the info is known. Idiocracy in action.

PS, after a neighbor died of lung cancer in 85 I too quit cold turkey and never looked back.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 28, 2019)

gnappi said:


> Roger,if you've seen the movie "Idiocracy" you will see where I honestly think we're headed.



Hmmm. I'll have to look up a copy to watch.



gnappi said:


> PS, after a neighbor died of lung cancer in 85 I too quit cold turkey and never looked back.



This supports my thought process that any smoker can quit cold turkey, but they need that one event in their lives to alter their mental attitude toward sucking that crap into their lungs. For you, it was the death of someone you knew, and for me, it was the flu that hit me kind of hard, and lighting up after about 4 days of being sick, along with the after-taste of OTC drugs that they leave behind. That first puff after being sick was just horrid, and was enough to trigger my mental attitude.

Roger


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2019)

Wow! I never believe what I see on TV, but coming from you I do. I am going to show this post to my son who is 18 because vaping is the stupid rage these days.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 29, 2019)

GTS225 said:


> This supports my thought process that any smoker can quit cold turkey, but they need that one event in their lives to alter their mental attitude toward sucking that crap into their lungs. For you, it was the death of someone you knew, and for me, it was the flu that hit me kind of hard, and lighting up after about 4 days of being sick, along with the after-taste of OTC drugs that they leave behind. That first puff after being sick was just horrid, and was enough to trigger my mental attitude.
> 
> Roger



Some years ago Mrs Ldubs went through a serious medical condition that made us both quit cold turkey. It was relatively painless. Never looked back. 

I think you are absolutely correct. It just takes some catalyst to help trigger the desire to quit cold turkey. 

You know I hate to admit that originally I thought the anti-vaping campaigning was kind of overblown. I sure don't feel that way now.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 30, 2019)

I almost started vaping. I am not a smoker or was trying to quit smoking. I just wanted to be able to blow some "smoke". I work on big trucks and would like to be able to blow some smoke around to find small air leaks. A smoke machine built for that purpose cost upwards of $800. I am partially deaf and have a hard time trying to find them by sound. I think I'll keep struggling with the way I am doing it now after hearing all these horror stories about vaping.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 30, 2019)

KMixson said:


> I work on big trucks and would like to be able to blow some smoke around to find small air leaks.



Hey, KMixson; Might I suggest stick incense? Yeah, the stuff that "head shops" used to sell to cover up the smell of pot. Gives a smoke trail while it's burning, but doesn't burn with a flame, more of a smolder. I've used it around the house to track down air leaks around windows. Just a thought.

Roger


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2019)

Kmixon,
What about something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Cirrus-Indicator-Training-Rechargeable-Flashlight/dp/B07MQ2W4FT/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1O13CW4U9I7ZD&keywords=deer+wind+indicator&qid=1577763723&sprefix=deer+wind+%2Caps%2C275&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyUEYxUjZaMzdKSlozJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzg1NzEyMUVOT1ZBRTVDT1NEWiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDY2MzI2MlM2MTNEQlQ0Mk1ONSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## KMixson (Dec 31, 2019)

Jim, I ordered one. That may help me find those small air leaks. As for the stick incense, I don't think that would be wise since it is aircraft fuel trucks I am working on and they wouldn't be happy knowing I am under them with a smoldering flame. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 31, 2019)

KMixson said:


> Jim, I ordered one. That may help me find those small air leaks. As for the stick incense, I don't think that would be wise since it is aircraft fuel trucks I am working on and they wouldn't be happy knowing I am under them with a smoldering flame. Thanks for the tip.



Agreed! Didn't know those details when I posted.......sorry.

Roger


----------



## Alduinn (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm glad your son's okay. I think that's the worst thing that could happen to any parent, losing their child. However, it turns out that he actually smoked a lot. I mean, I've been vaping for the last 5 years, and you see I haven't had any health problems because of it. Seriously, I haven't had any problems with my lungs. I am probably the most loyal customer of the local vape shop, even though I am not vaping (basically it is also smoking) that much. I guess, your son's healt issue was caused by the fact that he was really young.


----------



## MrGiggles (Mar 4, 2021)

Been vaping for 4 years now. 

I know it is not "good" in any sense, but it is certainly better than the Copenhagen/Grizzly habit that it helped me kick. 

Never had any sort of pulmonary problems. From what I understand, cases of lung disease were all related to CBD/THC cartridges that were tainted with Vitamin E oil. As you know, breathing vaporized oil is very bad.

The stuff in nicotine vapor (propylene glycol and vegetable glycerin) have been used in inhalers, cosmetics, and food for decades.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 8, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> I'm glad this turned out OK for your son.
> 
> What is happening with these vape things is just crazy. What one might think should be a good alternative to cigarettes is turning into a really bad and even potentially deadly thing.



You mean inhaling vaporized oils imported from china is a bad idea?

Whoda thunkit.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 9, 2021)

Glad your son pulled through, I don't smoke anything, nor drink or take any drug. I've seen too many family members get hooked and it kept me far away. The craze of vaping is another dumb thing the youth do that i simply can't stand, the idea that it's looks cool makes me sick.


----------



## turbotodd (May 15, 2021)

I'm with crazyboat

no drugs including alcohol-which is also a drug

I lost my uncle to alcohol. Killed himself (pickled). Lost my best friend to alcohol, that man had so much to give and he cut his own life short with booze. Lost my great uncle, cirrhosis of the liver. Many of my friends drink like the fishes in the sea, and it affects so much of their lifes--consumes them if you will. One friend, gets paid on Friday, spends about 50% of his pay on booze and smokes on the way home from work every friday afternoon. My dad--smoked for years and quit when I was younger. He's 80 now, great health except the heart, docs say his heart condition can be contributed to the years of smoking. My mom smoked for as long as dad did, she has some issues with her brain that the doc said can be contributed to smoking. One reason I left the job I worked at for 28 1/2 years was because the "new boss" (and that's all he was, a boss) came in and said you guys can smoke in the shop, not in the main building though. I don't, and won't put up with secondhand either, so when I found and out I took advantage immediately. Those that choose to pollute their body don't really think much about others around them. 

On that note, my grandmother. Sweetest woman I have ever known, and really smart. She got lung cancer when I was 12 and died when I was 17. I was with her those last few years. I watched her suffer through the chemo treatments. They weren't doing much so she said let me go. I watched her cough up lung tissue on a regular basis. I watched her gag on her own lungs. Actually that's what killed her was that she asphyxiated on her own fluids during her sleep. She never smoked a single cigarette in her life. Grandpa, on the other hand, was a chain smoker--you never saw him without one. He fell asleep many times while holding a cig. Burned himself, furniture, carpet, etc. Doctors all agreed that secondhand smoke was the primary cause of her lung cancer based on what her lungs looked like. Trust me, you DON"T want lung cancer or any other lung problems. There is no cure. There is much suffering. Similarly, cirrhosis. Not much they can do to treat it. You just suffer and go.

Had a GF that loved her weed. I had to leave her because of it. She never had any money but made decent money, just spent it on booze, cigs, and pot. That was her life. My life doens't revolve around that. As beautiful and smart as she was, I wasn't going to put up with it and she showed no signs of slowing down on using any of those drugs. Last I heard she was also on her last breath. I just hope she gets her life right before she goes if she hasn't already.


----------



## KMixson (May 19, 2021)

turbotodd, You know I can be out and about and see a pretty girl, gorgeous, a Ten, got it together and all that. If I see her light a cigarette, she turns into a donkey real fast. I can smell cigarette smoke coming from the vehicle in front of me on the highway.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 20, 2021)

I'm too cheap to pay for such frivolous stuff.


----------



## LDUBS (May 20, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I'm too cheap to pay for such frivolous stuff.




Same here. Even cig's are too expensive. I'm glad I quite so many years ago.


----------



## GTS225 (May 21, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Same here. Even cig's are too expensive. I'm glad I quite so many years ago.



Five years "clean", now. Shame how much money I spent over 45 years, even at "only" a pack a day.

You'd think we, as a society, would learn about ingesting things into our body that we don't *really* know what's in it.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (May 22, 2021)

GTS225 said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. Even cig's are too expensive. I'm glad I quite so many years ago.
> ...



I have no idea what a vaping habit might cost compared to smoking. I'm guessing it is costly. I know here in lala land, alongside legalization, the state did a pretty heavy tax grab on the cannabus derived stuff. But I have no idea what it costs.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 22, 2021)

The real cost will be co-pays at the hospital.


----------



## LDUBS (May 23, 2021)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> The real cost will be co-pays at the hospital.




Subsidized by the higher insurance premiums we will all end up paying.


----------

